# Buy a D800e with high shutter count



## Ian Mitchell (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering what you guys think about buying a D800E with a high shutter count. The one I am looking at has around 150,000 which is a whole lot but it is a very nice price at $1,550. It is in very good condition cosmetically.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 18, 2015)

150,000
or 
15,000

your number is messed up


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2015)

I assume you mean 150,000, which is, IIRC, the life-expectancy for that shutter.  Assuming that it craps out the day after you buy it, add the price of a new shutter to your $1,550 (~$450); is it still a good price?  Mehhh....  I'd think twice.


----------



## Ian Mitchell (Feb 18, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> 150,000
> or
> 15,000
> 
> your number is messed up


Yeah, it is 150,000.



tirediron said:


> I assume you mean 150,000, which is, IIRC, the life-expectancy for that shutter.  Assuming that it craps out the day after you buy it, add the price of a new shutter to your $1,550 (~$450); is it still a good price?  Mehhh....  I'd think twice.


I figured a new shutter costs around $250 but I'm not sure. Definitely, something to keep in mind either way.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2015)

Ian Mitchell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think about buying a D800E with a high shutter count. The one I am looking at has around 150,000 which is a whole lot but it is a very nice price at $1,550. It is in very good condition cosmetically.
> 
> ...


1550$ for this specific camera ?
NO!

Go and get yourself a NEW D610, you will buy a new camera and a peace of mind knowing you have a fantastic camera with warranty.
Don't dare to think the fact the D610 is Nikon's entry level camera it is not a serious camera, IT IS!!!
The D810 main advantage of amazing DR and Shadow recovery is only in basic ISO, when the ISO starts going up it is about the same as the D610 and the D610 actually has slightly better low light performance.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 18, 2015)

I wouldn't

KEH has them for a few bucks more and most likely unless the shutter count


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Mitchell (Feb 18, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Ian Mitchell said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



I have a D5200 now and I'm not sure I could justify that jump. This is partly due to my love for the D800/D800E. 



Mach0 said:


> I wouldn't
> 
> KEH has them for a few bucks more and most likely unless the shutter count
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah they have a pretty good deal. I'm definitely going to keep that in mind. I should be able to get a used D800/D800E for not much higher of a price with a much lower shutter count generally around 10K or less.


----------



## KmH (Feb 18, 2015)

Nikon Imaging Products Still image shooting functions - Nikon D800 D800E


> The D800/D800E's shutter unit has been tested to well over 200,000 cycles of release to prove durability and precision.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2015)

Ian Mitchell said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ian Mitchell said:
> ...



When it comes to the matters of the heart then my advice is follow your heart and dont compromise till you get your dream.
A used D800 for around 1600$ is not a dream goal, I am sure if you will look hard enough you will find what you are looking for with a much better shutter count.

Good luck


----------



## Ian Mitchell (Feb 18, 2015)

KmH said:


> Nikon Imaging Products Still image shooting functions - Nikon D800 D800E
> 
> 
> > The D800/D800E's shutter unit has been tested to well over 200,000 cycles of release to prove durability and precision.


Yeah, that's why I was worried because the camera was reaching that number. I know that number is just an estimate but still something to keep in mind. 



goodguy said:


> Ian Mitchell said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Thanks for the support man!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 18, 2015)

KmH said:


> Nikon Imaging Products Still image shooting functions - Nikon D800 D800E
> 
> 
> > The D800/D800E's shutter unit has been tested to well over 200,000 cycles of release to prove durability and precision.



sure but...
doesnt mean i want to buy, nor recommend someone else buy a camera with 3/4 of its expected shutter life already used up for close to what they go for used with waaaaay lower clicks.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2015)

1995 Honda Civic with 287,458 miles on it for $1,600. Good deal? Or not?

Your D800e with 150,000 actuations is about the same. Now...if the guy was asking $1100 for it, it'd be a definite yes.


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 18, 2015)

Check with adorama. They will give you shutter count. My D800 only had 5k shutter count. My D300, not even 4k.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 19, 2015)

Ian Mitchell said:


> I was wondering what you guys think about buying a D800E with a high shutter count. The one I am looking at has around 150,000 which is a whole lot but it is a very nice price at $1,550.


 High shutter counts are never good offers, unless they really removed the price for a new shutter from a compareable offer with low shutter count.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 19, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> 150,000
> or
> 15,000
> 
> ...


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 19, 2015)

That price is too high.  I see them all the time on FM (I got mine on there in October)  Granted it is only a D800, not D800E, but there is one I just saw with 2500 clicks, 3rd party grip, extra batteries and a lexar card for 1600..


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 19, 2015)

Kind of like buying a used car that looks cherry but has 300,000 miles on it.  It is not a question of will the shutter fail, it is a question of when will it fail.  With 150,000 clicks on it I think I would have to pass.


----------



## Ted Evans (Feb 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> That price is too high.  I see them all the time on FM (I got mine on there in October)  Granted it is only a D800, not D800E, but there is one I just saw with 2500 clicks, 3rd party grip, extra batteries and a lexar card for 1600..



Where, what is "FM"?


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 20, 2015)

Ted Evans said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > That price is too high.  I see them all the time on FM (I got mine on there in October)  Granted it is only a D800, not D800E, but there is one I just saw with 2500 clicks, 3rd party grip, extra batteries and a lexar card for 1600..
> ...


Fred Miranda, it's another forum...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> That price is too high.  I see them all the time on FM (I got mine on there in October)  Granted it is only a D800, not D800E, but there is one I just saw with 2500 clicks, 3rd party grip, extra batteries and a lexar card for 1600..


Those prices really make it tempting
but i'm hoping the d750s used/refurb prices drop in about a year.
The flip screen would be handly for astro stuff when attached to the scope.
Of course, I should just tether my laptop to my d600 .... lazy *ss I am at times.


----------



## Ted Evans (Feb 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Ted Evans said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...



Thanks Kris.


----------



## cnit (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi to all. 

if I may I would like to revive this old post. 

I have come across a used D800E for 550Euro. It has a shutter count of around 227.000 and a 6 months guarantee from the store. I was wondering if it is worth the risk for getting into full frame high resolution area on the cheap. What would be the price for replacing the shutter or mirror if they failed? Are parts still available for the model?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2019)

This is an old thread come but a D800E with 227 thousand clicks on it and a 6-month warranty for only 550 Euro seems like a pretty good deal to me. About 18 months ago I bought a regular D800 with 39000 39,000 clicks for $798. I think that the price in the guarantee would offset the high shutter count on the example you are looking at.


----------



## cnit (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Derrel, thank you very much for the reply. It was very helpful I am going to go for it!


----------



## JoeW (Sep 29, 2019)

I also agree with Derrel.  I bought a used D800 (can't remember the activations but it was over 100,000) for around $500 USD but no warranty.  Getting a 6 month warranty on this one you're looking at seems like a good deal.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2019)

First thing I would check is the focus.

The D800 [unsure if the 800e is affected] and D7000 are notorious for focusing issues; honestly this is probably a more prevalent issue than some of their recent mishaps that they offered to fix for free.  It's about a $250 fix from Nikon to replace the flawed focusing module and lens mount.   I bought two different D800s with the issue. I've borrowed another D800 from a friend and it has the issue as well.

I ended up fixing the second one because it only had 6,000 clicks on it and was basically new otherwise.  But it really put a sour taste in my mouth when my D610 was nailing focus in side-by-side tests with an inferior AF module.

The AF Fine Tune will not fix the issue, as the issue is misaligned lens mount and AF module so it's that the optics are completely off and it grabs focus incorrectly.  So after tuning it at a certain lens to subject distance, it just puts it off at another...

Do a google search on "D800 Focus Issue" if you don't believe me. 

Since the D800e came out a few months later, it's possible this doesn't have the issue.   And with a camera with such use, it's probably safe to say they didn't have the problem, or they were shooting at f/11 in the studio a lot and it didn't matter.


Looking back, I'm really mad I didn't just put that extra $300 into a D810, which I probably could have found for the difference.  I personally would find great use over the highlight metering mode, as that's how I prefer to meter/shoot.


----------

